# Eigenbau Schwerkraftfilter mit IBC Container



## BastiPDM (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo erst einmal.

Bin neu hier im Forum und habe bis jetzt immer nur fleißig mitgelesen.

Habe vor mir fürs nächste Jahr in Eigenbau einen neuen Filter zu bauen.
Habe mich ein bisschen belesen und folgenden Plan erstellt 

Dieser soll aus 5 IBC Container bestehen und als Schwerkraftfilter gebaut werden.

Ich habe mal eine Skizze angefügt.

Erste Kammer mit Sifi 3 (habe ich schon hier) zur mechanischen Vorreinigung,
danach 2 Kammern mit 80cm Bürsten je 75 Stück wegen der günstigen Reinigung der Bürsten.
4 Kammer Helix 300 Liter bewegt. Letzte Kammer als Reserve, falls ich nach 
den Bürsten doch mal Japanmatten einbauen will. Alle IBC werden mit je 3 x 110mm KG Rohren verbunden
und sollen die Filtermedien von unten nach oben durchströmen.

Durch den Sifi Ablauf wird in der ersten Kammer ein 160mm Rohr auf 2 110mm aufgesplittet.

Pumpen sollen zwei regelbare mit je 30.000 l zum Einsatz kommen. Danach dann noch das UVC.

Ich hoffe mein Plan ist soweit stimmig? Oder ist da ein grober Planungsfehler drin?
Der Teich hat 35m³ und zur Zeit ca 35 Koi.

Danke schon einmal für eure Vorschläge.

Sebastian


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo und willkommen,

Warum reinigst du dein Wasser 3 Mal mechanisch? Ein Sieb und 2 Bürsten? Fine ich unnötig.
Wie fein filtert das Sieb?

IIch habe zwar keine IBC, benutze allerdings als erste Kammer aus dem Teich vor dem Sieb eine Regentonne als Absetztonne.
Damit entlaste ich das Sieb enorm, den Dreck will da garnicht haben.

Was willst du als Wasserförderer einsetzen, und wo?


----------



## BastiPDM (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

ich wollte soviel Bürsten verwenden, da diese auch eine gewisse biologische Reinigung 
haben und in der Reinigung bei einem IBC wirlich einfach sind. (Hahn unten auf und abspülen)
Würde die 2 Bürstenkammer mit Japanmatten mehr Sinn ergeben?

Der Sifi 3 hat ein 200µm Sieb verbaut.

Ich habe den Filter in Schwerkraft geplant die Pumpen also hinter der letzten Kammer je 2 x 30000 Liter reglbar.
(die von Aquaforte dm 30.000)
Als Zulauf einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer. 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Sep. 2018)

Das macht doch schon das Helix. 3x biologisch halte ich auch für unnütz.
Du hast dann ca 3000 Liter Biologie, wozu?

Du willst tatsächlich auf elektrische Pumpen setzen? Was haben die denn für eine Leistungsaufnahme?


----------



## BastiPDM (8. Sep. 2018)

Soll halt ein reiner Koiteich sein. Wollte den Bestand dann auch aufstocken.

Dachte immer je größer desto besser. Eventuell werde ich mir ein IBC sparen.
Mal sehen, aber Reserven zu haben ist ja auch wichtig.

Welche Alternativen gibt es denn noch außer elektrisch? 
(die Pumpen sind regelbar und haben bei voller Last laut Hersteller 385 W minmal 45 W)


----------



## Zacky (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo.



BastiPDM schrieb:


> Als Zulauf einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer.


Das ist, wie ich finde, aber ein sportliches Ziel. Einen 35 m³ Teich mit 35 Koi und dann nur mit einem Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer, aber mit 2 x 30.000 l/h umwälzen!?

Die beiden 110er Rohrleitungen werden meiner Meinung nach keine 60.000 l/h erlauben. Daher die Frage, wieso 2 x 30.000 l/h?

Das 160er von Sifi auf 2 x 110 aufgespalten, wird dieses Volumen auch nicht zulassen.

Dann sind die IBC untereinander nur mit 3 x DN 110 verbunden und dazu noch die Mengen an Filtermedien werden auch noch keine 60.000 l/h erlauben, so dass am Ende die beiden Pumpen den letzten IBC leer saugen werden und sich 4-5 unterschiedliche Wasserstände in den Behältern bilden werden, so dass zudem die Filtermedien vermutlich nur noch zu 50 % durchströmt werden.

Von der Theorie reicht eigentlich eine 30.000 l/h Pumpe, welche dann entsprechend geregelt werden kann, da die beiden Leitungen Bodenablauf und Skimmer etwa 20.000+ l/h zulassen und das kann man evtl. durch den Filter bekommen, wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass dennoch ungünstige Wasserstandsdifferenzen innerhalb der Filterstrecke entstehen.

Wie groß ist denn der Teich von der Fläche her, so dass Du nur einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer einbaust? Macht es vielleicht Sinn, gerade bei dem hohen Besatz, mehrere Bodenabläufe und/oder Skimmer zu verbauen, um eine entsprechend höhere Umwälzung zu fahren? Dann muss natürlich auch der Filter angepasst werden, damit auch dieser den höheren Durchsatz verkraftet.


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Sep. 2018)

Deine Pumpe verbraucht damit im ca 277 kWh/m; kostet etwa 77 Euro im Monat.

Die Alternative ist der Luftheber. Stromverbrauch mindestens die Hälfte, kann nicht kaputt gehen. Die leistungsfähige Luftpumpe kostet vielleicht die Hälfte deiner Pumpe. Ersatzmebran ist vielleicht alle zwei Jahre zu erneuern.

Warte bitte noch andere Wortmeldungen dazu ab. Es ist ja Wochenende und alle sitzen bei ihren Fischen am Teich und nicht am Computer.

Wie sieht deine Teichtechnik aktuell aus?
Über Bilder deiner Anlage freuen sich alle hier.


----------



## BastiPDM (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

Der Teich soll im Frühjahr umgebaut werden, da zur Zeit ungenügend für die Fische und wird dann 7x4 bei einer Tiefe von 1,80 m sein. rechteckige Form. Eventuell vorn 1x7m Flachwasserzone mit 0,8m.
2 Bodenabläufe hatte ich auch schon geplant. Möchte aber gern den Sifi verbauen. Der hat einen 160mm Anschluss und wäre der limitierende Faktor. Würde ich gern daran anpassen. Also macht eine Pumpe geregelt auf 20000 l. mehr Sinn.  Reichen denn 20000 l für 2 Bodenabläufe und Skimmer aus? Oder fehlt dann der Sog für den Schmutz?
Strom ist tagsüber erstmal nicht wichtig da   25KW Solaranlage.
In die Tanks dann lieber 4 x110 Durchführungen? 
Danke und Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (8. Sep. 2018)

Der Sifi-Anschluss ist dann sicherlich der limitierende Faktor, aber ich befürchte auch, dass Du über kurz oder lang mit dem Sifi eh nicht zufrieden sein wirst und entweder auf- oder umrüstest.

Die Maße ergeben so ganz grob schon 50 m³, gut - wenn man evtl. eine Stufe von 1 x 7 m einplant, sind es immer noch gute 40 m³. Ich würde mich nicht am Limit des Sifi orientieren, sondern eher an der Grund- bzw. Oberfläche dies es abzureinigen gilt. Da kann es also schon von Vorteil sein, dass zwei Bodenabläufe / zwei Skimmer den Teich "absaugen". Wenn Du schon am Umbauen bist, würde ich zumindest entsprechend Mehrleitungen einplanen und verbauen.

Um die Umwälzung zu planen, geht man meistens von 10-12 tsd je Bodenablauf und je nach Skimmervariante, von 5-8 tsd Liter/Stunde aus. Würde also bedeuten, bei 2 x BA und 1 x Skimmer, ca. 30.000+ l/h. Wenn Du dann dennoch mit 2 Pumpen arbeiten willst, dann wären hier 2 x 20.000 regelbar vielleicht ausreichend, aber dann kannst Du natürlich auch 2 x 30.000 l/h nehmen und beide Pumpen so weit runter regeln, dass es zum Filterkonzept passt. Ist die Frage, ob es vom Preis-/leistungsverhältnis zur Wirkung/Nutzung dann Sinn macht.
Anfangs war 1 x BA und 1 x Skimmer für 2 x 30.000 zu wenig und da müsste man die Pumpen ja fast am unteren Limit laufen lassen und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dies auf Dauer auch nicht unbedingt gut für die Pumpen ist.

Ob nun 4 oder gar mehr oder größere Durchführungen ist nicht pauschal zu beantworten. Jeder hat da eine andere Meinung oder Erfahrung zu, so dass es also schon darauf ankommt, was Du am Ende wirklich erzielen willst. Ich würde mittlerweile eher zu überdimensionierten Durchführungen bzw. mehreren tendieren, um innerhalb der Filterstrecke keine großen Wasserstandsdifferenzen zu erzeugen. Ich habe für mich entschieden, dass ich bei DN 110 von etwa 8-9 tsd Liter je Rohr in Schwerkraft ausgehe und demnach die Verbindungen anpasse. (...ist aber nur meine persönliche Erfahrung/Meinung)


----------



## BastiPDM (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort. Erfahrungswerte sind ja immer gut. 

Hab mal kurz mein Vorhaben gezeichnet.

Wenn ich von 4 Eingängen 2 BA und 2 Skimmer a 110mm ausgehe, rechne ich also mit ca. 40.000 l. Dann würde ich mit je 5 Durchgängen je 110mm weiter gehen und die 2 Pumpen am Ende auf insgesamt 30-40000 Liter laufen lassen. Den Sifi kann ich ja erst mal einbauen und schauen wie es geht. Laut Hersteller sollen 30000 Durchfluss möglich sein. 

Ist denn die Anordnung der Durchströmung von unten nach oben ok?

Hättet ihr noch Vorschläge zu Filtermedien? Ausser Bürsten, Japanmatten und Helix? 

Danke und Gruß 






Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (8. Sep. 2018)

BastiPDM schrieb:


> Wenn ich von 4 Eingängen 2 BA und 2 Skimmer a 110mm ausgehe, rechne ich also mit ca. 40.000 l.


Bei der Teichlänge würde ich wohl eher auf 3 BA und 1 Skimmer gehen. Zwei Skimmer waren nur als Beispiel gedacht. Der Skimmer sollte in Hauptwindrichtung liegen und die Rückläufe so anordnen, dass sich eine gewisse Kreisströmung einstellt. Um die Kreisströmung zu unterstützen, sollten die Ecken abgerundet bzw. mindestens abgeschrägt werden.

Über die Anordnung der Bodenabläufe kann man streiten und da gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Ansichten/Meinungen/Erfahrungen. Aus meiner Beobachtung heraus, ist der Einsaugbereich gerade mal etwa 50-70 cm im Radius.



BastiPDM schrieb:


> Ist denn die Anordnung der Durchströmung von unten nach oben ok?


ja, aber auch bedenken, dass unterhalb der Filtermedien eine sog. Medienauflage eingesetzt wird. Dann bietet es sich an, im Boden der einzelnen Filterkammern Schmutzablässe einzubauen, so dass man auch mit einfachen Handgriffen den Schmodder, der sich dann auch unterhalb der Filtermedien ansammeln kann/wird/sollte, entsorgt werden kann, ohne dass die Filtermedien (insbesondere das Helix) mit abrauscht.



BastiPDM schrieb:


> Hättet ihr noch Vorschläge zu Filtermedien? Ausser Bürsten, Japanmatten und Helix?


ja, Matten weglassen und lieber das Helix (je nach Menge) besser auf zwei Kammern verteilen. Die Biofiltermedien sollten zudem auch belüftet werden.


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2018)

Bürsten waagerecht durchströmt und das so das eine Reihe etwas höher und nächste Reihe etwas tiefer hängt . 
Und bei angestrebten fast 50kubik sollte auch die Möglichkeit bestehen diese umzuwälzen. Daher würde ich von der Sipakammer zum nächsten IBC den Volumenstrom aufteilen und immer zwei Kammer neben einander fahren.
Aber auch dazu gibt es zum Glück voele Auffassungen.


----------

